# Screen Size for Varroa?



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking to make some screened bottom boards and want to know the proper screen size.

However, I do not want the screen holes large enough that the SHB can get through them.

My current commerically produced bottom boards appear to be 1/8" mesh and allow the SHB to enter through the screen. Obviously the larger beetles can not, but I've watched quite a few avoid the bees by dancing on the bottom of the screen. 

I have some window screen that is 1/16" or so. Will Varroa pass through this?

Thanks.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Its called number 8, just a tad bigger than window screen.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

#8 = 1/8 inch..

That's what I have now.... and the SHB invade through the screen... Varroa should be smaller than shb.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Number 8 should work right. You can double screen (put two layers right on top of each other) and the offset of the wires makes the screen effectively smaller.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I found some #10 screen.

According to the web.. Varroa's are 1.6mmx1.6mm on the large size. The #10 should be roughly 1.9mm mesh.

SHB are suspose to be 3.5mm wide. So hopefully, that will take care of most of the SHB coming in from the bottom and still let the varroa fall out.

Either way, going to give it a try.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin,
Here's a web site that has speciality insect screen:
http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control/category/~category_id=TWPCAT_9
Good luck with your endeavor
Ernie


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

Ravenseye said:


> Number 8 should work right. You can double screen (put two layers right on top of each other) and the offset of the wires makes the screen effectively smaller.


If you were going to do that why not just use window screen? It is much cheaper than #8, at least around here.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Just use #8 wire that will let the mites and a lot of juink fall through where window screen wont.

You will NOT keep SHB from entering the hive because they fly in the entrance with the bees


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I ordered some #10 wire screen. I got it pretty cheap.

I believe that window screen is smaller than 1.6mm, which is what the Varroa are suspose to max out at.

As for the SHB, I have another plan for them... 

And I need to be able to keep them out of the rest of the hive.

Once I get my SHB plan tested/proved. I'll follow up here.


----------

